# Hardware-Preise steigen weiter stark an: Jetzt auch AMD dabei



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hardware-Preise steigen weiter stark an: Jetzt auch AMD dabei*

					Wer auf der Suche nach neuer Hardware für den heimischen PC ist, muss derzeit die höchsten Preise seit einigen Monaten bezahlen. Selbst AMD-Komponenten, die noch lange preisstabil blieben, sind inzwischen teurer geworden. Die jüngste Verbesserung des Euro-Kurses ist auf dem hiesigen Markt noch nicht angekommen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hardware-Preise steigen weiter stark an: Jetzt auch AMD dabei*


----------



## consumer (4. Februar 2015)

2013 haben die zahlreichen CDU und SPD Wähler die bisherige Europolitik bestätigt.

Ab März kann der Euro dank QE dann wieder auf Talfahrt gehen und jeden Monat 
rein rechnerisch etwa 1% an Wert verlieren.


----------



## FreezerX (4. Februar 2015)

Der Dollarkurs wird auch wahrscheinlich lange Zeit sehr niedrig bleiben, eventuell sogar Richtung 1 EUR = 1 USD zusteuern können. 
Dafür sorgt auch der von der EZB groß angelegte Kauf von Staatsanleihen mit einem Gesamtbetrag von vielen 100 Milliarden Euro.

Es gibt viele Prognosen, aber sie liegen sehr oft falsch. Hier nur ein konkretes Beispiel:
WÃ¤hrung in der Krise: 1 Euro = 1 Dollar - MÃ¤rkte - Finanzen - Handelsblatt

Bezogen auf den 01.09.2014 wurde die Halbjahres-Prognose von 1,34 auf 1,25 Dollar gesenkt. Selbst der deutlich niedrigere "neue Wert" (7% Senkung sind nicht wenig!) wurde bereits nach nur 2 Monaten statt einem halben Jahr erfüllt. Und die Jahres-Prognose wurde schon längst unterboten...


----------



## GreenFreak (4. Februar 2015)

consumer schrieb:


> 2013 haben die zahlreichen CDU und SPD Wähler die bisherige Europolitik bestätigt.
> 
> Ab März kann der Euro dank QE dann wieder auf Talfahrt gehen und jeden Monat
> rein rechnerisch etwa 1% an Wert verlieren.



Das ist nicht gut, richtig?


----------



## Gummert (4. Februar 2015)

^^ Ja. Bald ist deine Schubkarre mehr Wert als der Berg Geldscheine darin 
Und dann heißt es wieder: Feldarbeit


----------



## Anticrist (4. Februar 2015)

> Jetzt auch mit AMD dabei



Hö?? 



Ja, war ja zu erwarten, schwacher Euro = teurere Güter.. versteht jedes Kind. 
Mal sehen wie es sich in den nächsten Monaten entwickelt.. immerhin war der Euro schon mal bei 1,53 Dollar, lang lang ist's her.
Die Niedrigzinspolitik, die allg. Wirtschaftsflaute und nicht zuletzt Griechenland werden wohl kaum zu einer baldigen Erholung beitragen.
Hätte ich mein Trading Prog noch, würde ich nach wie vor auf fallende Kurse setzen...


----------



## Gummert (4. Februar 2015)

AMD respektive der Handel, hatte noch Chargen zum damaligen (besseren) Kurs. Diese sind nun weg, und neue wurden bestellt.


----------



## azzih (4. Februar 2015)

Schon krass wie stark die Hardwarepreise angestiegen sind. Den FX8320 gabs mal für um die 100€, jetzt 130€. Die Intel CPUs sind durch die Bank alle deutlich teurer geworden. Aber auch Grakas, die R9 290 war mal bei  255€ für die PCS+, mittlerweile kriegt man keine gute mehr unter 280€. 
Gerade wenn man aktuell nen günstigen 500-600€ SPiele PC empfehlen soll haut das ganz schön rein, sind locker insgesamt 10-15% die man mehr zahlt als noch vor 2-3 Monaten.


----------



## matti30 (4. Februar 2015)

mir solls egal sein. Mein Rechner braucht weder neue Cpu noch ne neue Gpu.


----------



## Registrierzwang (4. Februar 2015)

Also unsere Bundesregierung und alle öffentlich rechtlichen Medien haben erst vor wenigen Tagen veröffentlicht, das wir in eine Deflation rutschen würden, weil die Preise sogar sinken und nicht gleich bleiben.
Na ja, wer glaubt schon das, was in Berlin der Bevölkerung erzählt wird.... ach ja, stimmt, die sind ja gewählte Volksvertreter - also wir alle glauben das.


----------



## azzih (4. Februar 2015)

Zitat Wiki: "Am häufigsten wird zur Messung der Inflation der Verbraucherpreisindex herangezogen. Der Index wird mit Hilfe eines Warenkorbs berechnet, der in einem bestimmten Jahr (Basisjahr) repräsentativ für einen durchschnittlichen Haushalt (in Deutschland 2,3 Personen) festgesetzt wird. "

Da sind Hardwarepreise wenn überhaupt nur minimal repräsentiert und Lebensmittelpreise sind eh in Deutschland mit die niedrigsten in ganz Europa und Benzin/Heizöl ist ja auch ziemlich stark gefallen, sodass das mit der Null-Inflation schon hinkommt.


----------



## Malkolm (4. Februar 2015)

Ein niedriger Euro ist ersteinmal gut für uns als Volkswirtschaft, sind wir doch sehr stark vom Export abhängig.

Bedeutet kurz: Niedriger Euro -> Das Ausland (außerhalb des Euros) kauft billiger und daher lieber und mehr ein -> unsere Wirtschaft produziert mehr -> Gewinne steigen -> es gibt mehr Erwerbstätige / freie Stellen -> gute Arbeit wird besser bezahlt (Lohnerhöhungen) -> die Kaufkraft steigt -> die Preise steigen -> Inflation

Was ein starker Euro mit dieser Kette macht kann sich jeder selbst zusammenreimen, am Ende steht aber Deflation

Für den Einzelnen kann es natürlich, je nach Situation, nicht so toll sein wenn der Euro schwach ist. Gerade was (Unterhaltungs-)Elektronik angeht sind wir sehr auf Importe angewiesen, dessen Preise (in Euro) natürlich gut anziehen.

Die Allermeisten profitieren aber unter dem Strich aber deutlich vom jetzigen Eurokurs. Das der real existierende Aufschwung nicht bei jedem ankommt liegt aber mitnichten an bösen Politikern und der Lügenpresse, sondern wohl eher an einem selber 
Gute (Aus-)Bildung schadet eben nur demjeniger, der sie nicht hat.


----------



## consumer (4. Februar 2015)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Der Dollarkurs wird auch wahrscheinlich lange Zeit sehr niedrig bleiben, eventuell sogar Richtung 1 EUR = 1 USD zusteuern können.
> Dafür sorgt auch der von der EZB groß angelegte Kauf von Staatsanleihen mit einem Gesamtbetrag von vielen 100 Milliarden Euro.



Seit Mai 2014 ist der Dollarwert von 73 steil auf 87 Eurocent gestiegen und ich vermute das er nächstes Jahr über 1 Euro liegen wird.
Wenn die jeden Monat gedruckten 60 Milliarden Euro im Sinne des QE  wenigstens an Steuerzahler im Euroraum verteilt würden könnte ich es ja noch gutheißen 
aber so wie geplant ist es eine Staatsfinanzierung aus der Notenpresse sowie Aufteilung der Schuldenhaftung und damit ein fundamentaler Bruch der Euroverträge.



Gummert schrieb:


> ^^ Ja. Bald ist deine Schubkarre mehr Wert als der Berg Geldscheine darin
> Und dann heißt es wieder: Feldarbeit



Solange es bei den Wahlen korrekt abläuft kann man in 2,5 Jahren ja mal etwas anderes als CDU, FDP, SPD, LINKE und Grüne wählen und die Verluste noch begrenzen. 
Ansonsten werden Merkel, Gabriel, Juncker und Konsorten immer weiter die Schere zwischen Reich und Arm öffnen bis es nur noch Superreiche und Lohnsklaven gibt.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Februar 2015)

Bei den Mittelklassegrakas sind die Preis in knapp zwei Jahren sogar leicht gestiegen. Meine GTX 670 Direct CU II (vermutlich etwas besser als die GTX 960) habe ich damals für 220€ gekauft und die HD 7950 Boost (aka R9-280) gab es damals ab 180€. Bei meiner GTX 260-192 war es sogar noch schlimmer, für 150€ gekauft (ein EVGA Modell, deshalb so teuer) und knapp 3 Jahre lang gab es für den Preis nichts besseres.

Irgendwie kaufe ich Grakas zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, was den bitteren Nachteil hat das Aufrüsten sich nicht sonderlich lohnt. Ich müßte mir eine R9-290X oder GTX 980 kaufen um etwas doppelt so gutes zu bekommen.


----------



## The_Rock (4. Februar 2015)

Kommt mir gerade gelegen   Hab letztens mal auf meinen persönlichen "Spielekalender 2015" geschaut. Kein Titel dabei, der die Leistung einer GTX 970 benötigt (nur das neue Star Wars, welches aber erst Ende des Jahres erscheint). Drum werd ich sie jetzt so schnell wie möglich verkaufen... bevor nicht noch weitere Mängel an der 970er Serie entdeckt werden  (Spulenfiepen und verkrüppelter RAM reichen vorerst).


----------



## HzweiO (4. Februar 2015)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Kommt mir gerade gelegen   Hab letztens mal auf meinen persönlichen "Spielekalender 2015" geschaut. Kein Titel dabei, der die Leistung einer GTX 970 benötigt (nur das neue Star Wars, welches aber erst Ende des Jahres erscheint). Drum werd ich sie jetzt so schnell wie möglich verkaufen... bevor nicht noch weitere Mängel an der 970er Serie entdeckt werden  (Spulenfiepen und verkrüppelter RAM reichen vorerst).


Nicht umtauschen!
Vielleicht sind noch ein paar unentdeckte exklusive Features dabei. Willst du dir das entgehen lassen?


----------



## Atma (4. Februar 2015)

Hui, der 4790K hat ja einen richtigen Sprung gemacht in den letzten Tagen. Da bin ich froh meinen "noch" für 310 EUR bekommen zu haben, wobei auch das schon viel ist, wenn man bedenkt wo der preislich schon mal war.


----------



## mumaker (4. Februar 2015)

wie soll das denn gehen ! hahahaha die preise müssen runter bei dem alter, und nicht rauf. da hat jemand wieder verpennt oder denkt er hätte eine zeitmaschine gebaut.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Februar 2015)

consumer schrieb:


> Solange es bei den Wahlen korrekt abläuft kann man in 2,5 Jahren ja mal etwas anderes als CDU, FDP, SPD, LINKE und Grüne wählen und die Verluste noch begrenzen.
> Ansonsten werden Merkel, Gabriel, Juncker und Konsorten immer weiter die Schere zwischen Reich und Arm öffnen bis es nur noch Superreiche und Lohnsklaven gibt.



Das die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich auseinandergeht liegt am System. Die mittleren und unteren Schichten verbrauchen ihr Geld für den Konsum (von 1000€ netto/Mon kann man eben schlecht mehr als 10-20% wegsparen), die Reichen reinvestieren große Teile ihres Vermögens (klar, von 100.000€ netto/Mon kann man problemlos 90% sparen und vom Rest immernoch wie ein König leben). Es geht allen immer besser, jedoch einigen erheblich mehr als anderen - ohne das jemand etwas aktiv ändert.

Die Lösung gegen diese sogenannte "relative Armut" ist ein zünftiger Krieg, je mehr zerbombt wird und je mehr kaputtgeht um so besser, das ganze Eigentum gehört ja überwiegend den Reichen. Allerdings hat der nuklare Schrecken dazu geführt das es seit 70 Jahren in der ersten Welt keine großen Kriege gab, jedenfalls nicht auf deren Gebiet. Selbstverständlich können auch andere Lösungen (Sozialismus, Kommunismus, Faschismus, Theokratie usw.) ähnlich zerstörerisch sein wie Atombomben.

Was mich zum eigentlichen Kritipunkt an der "relativen Armut" oder "sozialen Gleichheit" bringt, ich lebe lieber relativ arm in einer Welt voller Wohlstand im Luxus als relativ gleich in einer apoklyptischen Welt zu verhungern (kann jeder sehen wie er/sie will).


----------



## consumer (4. Februar 2015)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ein niedriger Euro ist ersteinmal gut für uns als Volkswirtschaft, sind wir doch sehr stark vom Export abhängig.
> 
> Bedeutet kurz: Niedriger Euro -> Das Ausland (außerhalb des Euros) kauft billiger und daher lieber und mehr ein -> unsere Wirtschaft produziert mehr -> Gewinne steigen -> es gibt mehr Erwerbstätige / freie Stellen -> gute Arbeit wird besser bezahlt (Lohnerhöhungen) -> die Kaufkraft steigt -> die Preise steigen -> Inflation
> 
> ...



Hast du dir deine Meinung aus unseren Mainstream Medien gebildet?

Ich stelle es mal richtig dar:

Niedriger Euro -> Das Ausland (außerhalb des Euros) kauft billiger und eventuell mehr ein -> unsere Wirtschaft produziert gleich viel oder mehr -> Gewinne der Konzerne und Unternehmen steigen -> es gibt gleich viele oder mehr Erwerbstätige / freie Stellen -> gute Arbeit wird durch den Wertverlust des Euro allgemein schlechter bezahlt und nur durch Lohnerhöhungen wieder gleich gut oder besser bezahlt -> die Kaufkraft sinkt allgemein und die Leute bemühen sich ihr Eurovermögen in Sachwerte umzutauschen -> die Preise steigen durch den Wertverlust des Euro und dadurch teurere Importe -> Inflation


----------



## IronAngel (4. Februar 2015)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ein niedriger Euro ist ersteinmal gut für uns als Volkswirtschaft, sind wir doch sehr stark vom Export abhängig.
> 
> Bedeutet kurz: Niedriger Euro -> Das Ausland (außerhalb des Euros) kauft billiger und daher lieber und mehr ein -> unsere Wirtschaft produziert mehr -> Gewinne steigen -> es gibt mehr Erwerbstätige / freie Stellen -> gute Arbeit wird besser bezahlt (Lohnerhöhungen) -> die Kaufkraft steigt -> die Preise steigen -> Inflation
> 
> ...



ganz so einfach ist dann doch nicht.

Erstmal sollten nur die Waren teurer werden, die nicht im EU Land sind, also in Dollar gehandelt werden. Hinzu kommt das wir Arbeitnehmer nicht sofort 10 % mehr Gehalt bekommen, was sich erstmal auch auf die Kaufkraft auswirken wird.

Für Deutschland ist das natürlich super, wir sind eine Export Nation. Die Lebensmittelpreise sollte ja weiterhin stabil bleiben, nur Elektronik und sowas wird teuer, und das kann man ja noch verkraften. Das wird eh durch die Nachfrage geregelt.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2015)

Das mit den R9 290 ist nicht durch die Bank korrekt - die Vapor-X zum Beispiel liegt mittlerweile bei 315€ anstatt 285€.


----------



## Tiz92 (4. Februar 2015)

Naja ich kauf eh mal nix. Der i7 5820k muss sowieso 4 Jahre halten und die 7970 macht auch gute Dienste da ich nix zu aufwendiges mehr spiele und auch mal AA ausschalten kann und dadurch kriegt man oft schon bei so alten Karten nen guten Boost Richtung 60 FPS. Alles in allem könnte die 7970 eine neue 5870 werden und gut 3 Jahre halten.


----------



## Registrierzwang (4. Februar 2015)

IronAngel schrieb:


> ganz so einfach ist dann doch nicht.
> 
> Erstmal sollten nur die Waren teurer werden, die nicht im EU Land sind, also in Dollar gehandelt werden. Hinzu kommt das wir Arbeitnehmer nicht sofort 10 % mehr Gehalt bekommen, was sich erstmal auch auf die Kaufkraft auswirken wird.
> 
> Für Deutschland ist das natürlich super, wir sind eine Export Nation. Die Lebensmittelpreise sollte ja weiterhin stabil bleiben, nur Elektronik und sowas wird teuer, und das kann man ja noch verkraften. Das wird eh durch die Nachfrage geregelt.



Das ist zwar prinzipiell richtig, aber die (End-)Verbraucher profitieren davon höchstens mittelbar, unmittelbar erleben wir dann statt einer Deflation eher eine Inflation im Zuge des Euro-Falls. Dem Gewinnstreben kommt das entgegen, dem Geldbeutel der Bevölkerung nicht. Denn Gewinne werden nicht sozialisiert, sondern nur Verluste.


----------



## cl55amg (4. Februar 2015)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Das ist zwar prinzipiell richtig, aber die (End-)Verbraucher profitieren davon höchstens mittelbar.



Sie profitieren davon, denn sie behalten ihre Jobs da der Export gut läuft.
Es ist schon richtig das die EZB dafür sorgt, dass wir eine gesunde Inflation haben.


----------



## Malkolm (4. Februar 2015)

Kann ich so überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
Seit der Krise 2007 geht es bei mir aus finanzieller Sicht immer besser. Mein Arbeitgeber kann sich vor Aufträgen nicht retten, zusätzliches Personal wird händeringend gesucht und das bestehende Personal bekommt Bonus um Bonus. Inflationsbereinigt waren das in den letzten 5 Jahren sicher 5-10% mehr Gehalt, pro Jahr!

Autos sind in der Zeit nicht im Preis gestiegen, Lebensmittel ebenfalls nicht, Miete und Nebenkosten nur im Rahmen der Inflation. An frei verfügbarem Geld bleibt mir heute wesentlich mehr als in allen Jahren zuvor. Das nun Unterhaltungselektronik teurer wird ist echt verkraftbar.


----------



## maCque (4. Februar 2015)

Das ist doch gut für dich und viele andere die mit vernünftigen Tarifverträgen in einer Sicheren Branche arbeiten. Aber alle die z.B. auf Beihilfen angewiesen sind wie Bafög oder ALG Empfänger, bzw. Leute die im nicht so gut organiseren Branchen arbeiten, stehen seit ner Weile mit winzigen oder gar keinen Erhöhungen da, die nicht reichen um die Inflation auszugleichen.


----------



## muadib (4. Februar 2015)

Sollte es an den Währungen liegen, dann müssten die Preissteigerungen sehr viele Waren betreffen. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, würde es für mich nach einer Preisabsprache aussehen, welche es in der Vergangenheit schon zu hauf gab.

Wer sich über einige Prozent bei den CPUs beschwert, sollte sich mal die Preise von DDR3 RAM Ende 2012 ansehen. Die Preise haben sich seitdem mehr als verdoppelt. Intersesanterweise waren die RAM Preise schon vor 20 Jahren extrem unberechenbar und massiven Schwankungen unterworfen.


----------



## cl55amg (4. Februar 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Das ist doch gut für dich und viele andere die mit vernünftigen Tarifverträgen in einer Sicheren Branche arbeiten. Aber alle die z.B. auf Beihilfen angewiesen sind wie Bafög oder ALG Empfänger, bzw. Leute die im nicht so gut organiseren Branchen arbeiten, stehen seit ner Weile mit winzigen oder gar keinen Erhöhungen da, die nicht reichen um die Inflation auszugleichen.



Das Gehalt wird bestimmt durch Angebot und Nachfrage und muss ab einem gewissen Punkt nach unten Begrenzt werden (Mindestlohn).
Leider kann man diese Situation nicht verbessern, sie ist Teil der Natur. 
Wenn du 10.000 B.C. nicht in der Lage warst zu jagen oder andere Tätigkeiten nachzugehen, für die es eine hohe Nachfrage gab und wenig Angebot, dann hattest du auch weniger...


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2015)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Das Gehalt wird bestimmt durch Angebot und Nachfrage und *muss* ab einem gewissen Punkt nach unten Begrenzt werden (Mindestlohn).



Muss nicht. Kann. Wer in der Tierwelt nichts kann, wird auch nicht von den anderen durchgefüttert.


----------



## cl55amg (4. Februar 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Muss nicht. Kann. Wer in der Tierwelt nichts kann, wird auch nicht von den anderen durchgefüttert.


 
Es *muss* da es sonst zu starken sozialen Spannungen kommt, wie z.B. in der Tierwelt wo ein Rudel Wölfe das andere angreift, wenn sie nichts zum fressen finden 
 Ob man es nun Mindestlohn, ergänzendes Hartz 4 oder wie auch immer nennt. Jede Industrienation nutzt entsprechende Maßnahmen weil sie es müssen.

Das Angebot/Nachfrage Prinzip bei Gehältern funktioniert in den unteren Ebenen nicht ab einem gewissen Punkt, weil man ansonsten nicht Existenz fähig wäre.


----------



## consumer (4. Februar 2015)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Sie profitieren davon, denn sie behalten ihre Jobs da der Export gut läuft.
> Es ist schon richtig das die EZB dafür sorgt, dass wir eine gesunde Inflation haben.



Die EZB soll nur für die Geldwertstabilität sorgen. Wenn sie dann zu zweifelhaften Mitteln wie QE greift sollten die Euros nicht über einen Umweg zur vertragswidrigen Staatsfinanzierung und Schulden-Sozialisierung dienen 
sondern an die Steuerzahler gehen anstatt sie nur langsam zu enteignen.

@Malkolm und cl55amg:

Es ist toll das eure Arbeitgeber euch eurem Empfinden nach gut bezahlen aber gegenüber einem Schweizer in gleicher Beschäftigung  seht ihr trotzdem alt aus. 
Dank des starkem Franken sind auch alle Importe dementsprechend billig  und selbst für Lohnkürzungen zwecks Wettbewerbsfähigkeit ist noch Spielraum.
Starke Währungen waren schon immer ein sicheres Zeichen für starke und solide Länder und umgekehrt war es noch nie der Fall.
Im Euroraum herrscht hingegen das Motto Gewinne privatisieren und Verluste sozialisieren.


----------



## Fronobulax (4. Februar 2015)

"Nur die GTX 980 kann sich auf ihrem ursprünglichen Niveau halten, womit das schlechte Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis im Vergleich zur GTX 970 allmählich aufgehoben wird."
Na, das ist aber schon ziemlich positiv formuliert. Die Aussage ist zwar nicht falsch, aber die Formulierung "Das PL-Verhältnis der 970  wird immer schlechter und nähert sich dem der 980" trifft es wohl eher.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2015)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Es *muss* da es sonst zu starken sozialen Spannungen kommt, wie z.B. in der Tierwelt wo ein Rudel Wölfe das andere angreift, wenn sie nichts zum fressen finden



Der Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, das ist überhaupt keiner - kein Rudel Wölfe füttert ein anderes Rudel Wölfe durch, weil sie sonst angreifen könnten.
Die Tiere schließen sich vielleicht zu Rudeln zusammen, aber wird da jeder auf Teufel komm raus mitgezogen? Nein. Wer nicht mithält, wird zurückgelassen, weil er ansonsten die anderen zurückhält. Klingt hart, aber so ist die Natur.



cl55amg schrieb:


> Ob man es nun Mindestlohn, ergänzendes Hartz 4 oder wie auch immer nennt. Jede Industrienation nutzt entsprechende Maßnahmen weil sie es müssen.



Nicht weil sie es müssen, sondern weil die Gesellschaft entschieden hat, dass der Mensch anders ist als der Rest der Tiere, und niemanden zurück lässt. 



cl55amg schrieb:


> Das Angebot/Nachfrage Prinzip bei Gehältern funktioniert in den unteren Ebenen nicht ab einem gewissen Punkt, weil man ansonsten nicht Existenz fähig wäre.



Warum funktioniert es da nicht? Da funktioniert es doch am besten - wer nicht genug verdienen kann, um seine Existenz zu sichern, geht ein. Völlig wertfrei jetzt, aber so ist es halt prinzipiell.


----------



## cl55amg (4. Februar 2015)

consumer schrieb:


> Die EZB soll nur für die Geldwertstabilität sorgen.


Das macht sie auch auch, die Inflation muss konstant auf einem gesunden Wert gehalten werden.
Sie darf nicht zu hoch und auch nicht zu niedrig ausfallen. Mit welchen Mitteln sie dies aktuell macht, dass kann man natürlich kritisieren. Ohne die Maßnahmen der EZB ginge es uns deutlich schlechter.




consumer schrieb:


> @Malkolm und cl55amg:
> 
> Es ist toll das eure Arbeitgeber euch eurem Empfinden nach gut bezahlen aber gegenüber einem Schweizer in gleicher Beschäftigung  seht ihr trotzdem alt aus.



Nein die Schweizer haben deutlich höhere alltägliche kosten die ihre Gehälter auffressen (natürlich geht es ihnen trotzdem immernoch sehr gut). Die Schweizer versuchen alles mögliche damit der Franken nicht zu stark wird, da dies ansonsten ihre Wirtschaft schädigen wird. Als sie dies nicht mehr geschafft haben, bahnten sich große Probleme an. Jetzt sind sie wieder erfolgreich dabei den Franken abzuwerten.

 Du verstehst diese Materie nicht wirklich, daher ziehst du falsche Schlüsse. Ich kann dir gerne etwas dazu erklären wenn du Fragen hast.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, das ist überhaupt  keiner - kein Rudel Wölfe füttert ein anderes Rudel Wölfe durch, weil  sie sonst angreifen könnten.


Ich habe bewusst diesen Vergleich gewählt um eben zu zeigen, dass dein Tiervergleich keinen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (4. Februar 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Zitat Wiki: "Am häufigsten wird zur Messung der Inflation der Verbraucherpreisindex herangezogen. Der Index wird mit Hilfe eines Warenkorbs berechnet, der in einem bestimmten Jahr (Basisjahr) repräsentativ für einen durchschnittlichen Haushalt (in Deutschland 2,3 Personen) festgesetzt wird. "
> 
> Da sind Hardwarepreise wenn überhaupt nur minimal repräsentiert und Lebensmittelpreise sind eh in Deutschland mit die niedrigsten in ganz Europa und Benzin/Heizöl ist ja auch ziemlich stark gefallen, sodass das mit der Null-Inflation schon hinkommt.



Hast wirklich recht. Es sind viele Rohstoffe wie Öl, Gas billiger geworden oder seit Jahren stabiel (Nahrungsmittel).
Aber vergess nicht das Eletronik heute nur noch 1/3 der Lebensdauer von vor 5-10 Jahren hat. Ob das im Warenkorb mit eingerechnet wird ?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Februar 2015)

@Muadib
Ja, damals konnte man quasi die Uhr nach stellen. Sobald die Preise absolut im Keller waren, gab es:

- ein Erdbeben
oder
- einen Brand in einer Chipfabrik

Und plötzlich konnte man seine alten 1MB Riegel für ein paar Hundert Mark vergolden. 

Da hätte man glatt ne Verschwörungstheorie draus basteln können...

@whoosa
Und da wir eben keine Tiere sind, läuft das dann anders mit den "Zurückgelassenen".
Die machen eine Umschulung  vom Fischer zum Piraten bzw schließen sich welchen an, nachdem die vermeintlich Stärkeren die Fanggebiete mit riesigen Schleppnetzen leergefischt oder Gewässer wie den Victoriasee unbrauchbar gemacht haben.

Die schließen sich irgendwelchen Rattenfängern an, wie zB Boku Haram, Is(is) usw.

Regierungen werden gestürzt, was gerade in politisch eh schon instabilen Gegenden schnell weitere unabsehbare Folgen nach sich zieht (erst recht, wenn zig andere Länder offen oder verdeckt mitwirken, um möglichst ihre eigenen Interessen durchzusetzen)

Auch bei uns würden die Schwächeren nicht so schnell "eingehen", wie Du es nennst. Es würde nicht allzu lange dauern, bis die ersten sozialen Unruhen entstehen würden. Damit meine ich aber weder eine Lichterkette, noch eine xxxgida-Veranstaltung.

Aber ganz abgesehen davon. So sehr ich mich auch jeden Monat über Steuern und sonstige Abgaben ärgere, bin ich trotzdem froh über unser soziales Netz.

Soooo unmöglich ist es auch nicht, darauf ganz plötzlich angewiesen zu sein, selbst wenn man vorher zu den Alphatieren gehört hat.


Eidt(h) meint: Mark, nicht Euro


----------



## consumer (4. Februar 2015)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Das macht sie auch auch, die Inflation muss konstant auf einem gesunden Wert gehalten werden.
> Sie darf nicht zu hoch und auch nicht zu niedrig ausfallen. Mit welchen Mitteln sie dies aktuell macht, dass kann man natürlich kritisieren. Ohne die Maßnahmen der EZB ginge es uns deutlich schlechter.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht Selbstverständlichkeiten zu erläutern und mache jetzt für dich eine Ausnahme.

Selbstverständlich sind die Lebenshaltungskosten in der Schweiz durch das höhere BIP pro Kopf höher als in Deutschland.

Selbstverständlich hat die SNB völlig unerwartet am 15.01.2014 die feste Koppelung an den Euro aufgehoben und interveniert 
seitdem flexibel um den Frankenkurs nicht zu hoch werden lassen und die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit der exportierenden Unternehmen zu unterstützen.

Nebenbei war ich jahrelang auf einem Wirtschaftsgymnasium und hatte BWL LK sowie VWL im Abitur und schaue mir bei Unklarheiten die Darstellungen 
echter Experten wie Professoren statt hochmütiger BWLer an.


----------



## cl55amg (4. Februar 2015)

consumer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht Selbstverständlichkeiten zu erläutern und mache jetzt für dich eine Ausnahme.
> 
> Selbstverständlich sind die Lebenshaltungskosten in der Schweiz durch das höhere BIP pro Kopf höher als in Deutschland.



Nein das ist falsch! Das kaufkraftbereinigte BIP der USA ist höher als das der Schweiz und die Lebenshaltungskosten sind trotzdem geringer.
Denk darüber nochmal nach. Auch dies basiert auf Angebot und Nachfrage, dies ist der Grund weshalb die Lebenshaltungskosten in der Schweiz so hoch sind im Verhältnis zum Einkommen.

Liste der LÃ¤nder nach Bruttoinlandsprodukt pro Kopf â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Anticrist (4. Februar 2015)

Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> HEletronik heute nur noch 1/3 der Lebensdauer von vor 5-10 Jahren hat. Ob das im Warenkorb mit eingerechnet wird ?



Wird es.

Unseriöse Verkäufer (meist Geldanlagenverkäufer) werden dir erklären das die "wahre" Inflation 2-stellig ist, da sie sich aus den Geldtendern der EZB errechnet. Nur um dir im Anschluss natürlich eine Geldanlage mit 15+X% Rendite zu verkaufen, die diese Inflation ausgleicht. 

Die Inflation ist wesentlich schwerer zu berechnen, daher macht das simple Warenkorb-Verfahren noch am ehesten Sinn. Inflation ist erstmal die Teuerung ... kannten wir vor kurzem alle noch von der Tanke ... Preise stiegen fast monatlich - die Gehälter aber nicht - mehr Geld im Tank, weniger im Supermarkt.
Als Inflationsausgleich kommen aber viele Faktoren zum Tragen .. Gehaltserhöhungen, Tarifabschlüsse, aber vor allem auch der Wettbewerb - vornehmlich bei den Discountern - da fallen die Preise seit Jahren - das fängt die durch steigende Energiepreise angefachte Inflation wieder ab.
Lange rede, kurzer Sinn.. der Warenkorb ist noch das einfachste und verlässlichste Mittel die reale Inflation zu errechnen.


----------



## consumer (4. Februar 2015)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Nein das ist falsch! Das kaufkraftbereinigte BIP der USA ist höher als das der Schweiz und die Lebenshaltungskosten sind trotzdem geringer.
> Denk darüber nochmal nach. Auch dies basiert auf Angebot und Nachfrage, dies ist der Grund weshalb die Lebenshaltungskosten in der Schweiz so hoch sind im Verhältnis zum Einkommen.
> 
> Liste der LÃ¤nder nach Bruttoinlandsprodukt pro Kopf â€“ Wikipedia



Den american way of life mit seinem günstigen Benzin, Strom usw. und trotzdem teils guten Dollargehältern und den mit Abstand meisten Milliardären hatte ich jetzt nicht berücksichtigt aber dennoch liegen die USA mit Platz 6 
nur minimal vor der Schweiz mit Platz 8 und hinter Norwegen auf Platz 4 während Deutschland abgeschlagen auf Platz 15 ist.


----------



## cl55amg (4. Februar 2015)

Wie schon gesagt, die Lebenshaltungskosten in der Schweiz sind im Verhältnis recht hoch.
Eine zu starke oder zu schwache Währung ist sehr schlecht für die Wirtschaft, daher hat die EZB den Auftrag dafür zu sorgen, dass dies nicht ins Ungleichgewicht gerät.

In Zeiten einer Krise leiden die (wirtschaftlich-) schwachen ohnehin mehr als die starken. So ist nunmal das Leben.


----------



## Pu244 (4. Februar 2015)

muadib schrieb:


> Wer sich über einige Prozent bei den CPUs beschwert, sollte sich mal die Preise von DDR3 RAM Ende 2012 ansehen. Die Preise haben sich seitdem mehr als verdoppelt. Intersesanterweise waren die RAM Preise schon vor 20 Jahren extrem unberechenbar und massiven Schwankungen unterworfen.



So ist das eben bei Dingen die an der Börse gehandelt werden, egal ob Rostoffe Nahrungsmittel oder eben Speicherchips. Angebot, Nachfrage und Spekulation bestimmen dann denPreis.



consumer schrieb:


> Es ist toll das eure Arbeitgeber euch eurem Empfinden nach gut bezahlen aber gegenüber einem Schweizer in gleicher Beschäftigung  seht ihr trotzdem alt aus.
> Dank des starkem Franken sind auch alle Importe dementsprechend billig  und selbst für Lohnkürzungen zwecks Wettbewerbsfähigkeit ist noch Spielraum.
> Starke Währungen waren schon immer ein sicheres Zeichen für starke und solide Länder und umgekehrt war es noch nie der Fall.



Die Schweiz hat es auch damit zutun das der Franken als "sicherer Hafen" gilt und somit ein Spekulationsobjekt ist. Die die schweizer Wirtschaft im Vergleich zur europäischen, amerikanischen oder auch japanischen sehr klein ist wirkt sich das extrem aus. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: des einen Freud, des anderen Leid...



consumer schrieb:


> Im Euroraum herrscht hingegen das Motto Gewinne privatisieren und Verluste sozialisieren.



Nicht nur da, überall auf der Welt. Mir persönlich ist noch nie jemand begegnet der gerne seine Steuern bezahlt hat. Hauptsache ICH bekomme was netto raus, das ist doch das Motto der meisten und wenn alle so denken (und vorallem handeln) gibt es eben ein Problem.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Muadib
> Die machen eine Umschulung  vom Fischer zum Piraten bzw schließen sich welchen an, nachdem die vermeintlich Stärkeren die Fanggebiete mit riesigen Schleppnetzen leergefischt oder Gewässer wie den Victoriasee unbrauchbar gemacht haben.



Das gute alte Märchen von den armen Piraten die von den bösen Fangflotten gezwungen wurden kriminell zu werden. Wenn man sich mit diesem Opfermythos mal genauer beschäftigt kommt heraus das es in z.B. Somalia keine Tradition des Fischfangs gibt, die haben vorher nicht sonderlich viel gefischt und auch danch nicht. Was die Piraterie jedoch zum blühen gebracht hat war der Bürgerkrieg mit der anschließenden Gesetzlosigkeit. Diejenigen welche hinter der Piraterie stcken haben eher etwas mit Managern als mit irgendwelchen armen Fischern gemeinsam, die schwimmen im Geld.

PS:
der Victoriasee ist allles andere als unbrauchbar, die Sache war sogar ein voller Erfolg. Wirtschaftlich geht es den Leuten dort sogar verhältnismäßig gut da sie einen Fisch haben den sie für verhältnismäßig viel Geld verkaufen können. Das dort nurnoch dieser eine Fisch lebt der alle anderen Arten ausgerottet hat steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## consumer (4. Februar 2015)

Das die EZB bei einem Leitzins von nur noch 0,05% zum QE greift ist ja nachvollziehbar aber das die Euros dann mal wieder durch marode Banken an noch marodere  Staaten gehen 
und schwerer Bruch der Euroverträge begangen wird ist mal wieder bezeichnend für die EU Politik.

Wenn es wirklich nur um die Vermeidung einer Deflation gehen würde könnte man die Milliarden auch mit den Steuererklärungen in der Eurozone verechnen und
die Leute hätten endlich mehr Geld für ihren Konsum übrig.


----------



## Gummert (4. Februar 2015)

Nun/jetzt auch AMD *darunter
*Klingt eindeutiger... und impliziert, dass es den Markt bzw, mehreren betrifft. hat ja mehr mit den Chargen vor und nach dem Wechselkurs zutun....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2015)

Wohl dem der warten kann, ich kann mir gerade in dem Bereich seit einiger Zeit den Geiz nicht verkneifen


----------



## muadib (4. Februar 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> So ist das eben bei Dingen die an der Börse gehandelt werden, egal ob Rostoffe Nahrungsmittel oder eben Speicherchips. Angebot, Nachfrage und Spekulation bestimmen dann denPreis.



Naja, Arbeitsspeicher ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand das einzige Stück üblicher Hardware, das solchen Preisschwankungen unterworfen ist. Hardware wird für gewöhnlich, bis auf leichte Schwankungen abgesehen, von der Markteinführung bis zum Produktionsstopp kontinuierlich billiger.
Angeblich soll es beim Arbeitsspeicher wohl der Schweinezyklus von Über- und Unterproduktion sein, der dafür verantwortlich ist, wobei ich mich dann frage, warum das nur auf dieses Stück Hardware beschränkt ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2015)

Für gewöhnlich ist es das Angebot und die nachfrage die den Preis diktieren und mit einer künstlichen Verknappung kann man auch Gewinne einfahren. Bei älteren Artikeln sind es dann eher die Lagerhaltungskosten die ein Schnäppchen verwehren.


----------



## Rollora (5. Februar 2015)

Fand ich damals schon so lustig, wie viele geschrien haben "mimimi Intel ist so gemein, zuerst booten sie AMD aus, dann erhöhen sie natürlich die Preise"
Dabei lag es schon damals ganz klar bei den Wechselkursen....
Haters gonna hate..


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Februar 2015)

Hier stand mist.


----------



## KrHome (5. Februar 2015)

> Einzig die R9 290 hält sich mit Preisen ab 250 bis 300 Euro ziemlich stabil.


Nahezu alle 290er, die ich im Auge htte sind um mindestens 30 Euro teurer geworden. Die Powercolor z.B. war mal bei 249 Euro und kratzt bald wieder an der 300 Euro Marke.

_Offtopic:_


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warum funktioniert es da nicht? Da funktioniert es doch am besten - wer nicht genug verdienen kann, um seine Existenz zu sichern, geht ein. Völlig wertfrei jetzt, aber so ist es halt prinzipiell.


Dass du die soziale Komponente ignorierst, ist schon mehr als fahrlässig - um nicht zu sagen dumm (der Wölfevergleich war garnicht so abwegig). Die Leute, die am lautesten nach unregulierter Wirtschaft schreien, weil es ihnen wirtschaftlich gut geht, sind die ersten, die Stacheldrahtzäune bauen müssen, weil sich die durch Nichtregulierung entstehende Unterschicht irgendwann mit Gewalt das nimmt, was sie zum Überleben braucht. Der Selbsterhaltungstrieb ist stärker als jedes Strafgesetz. Von den zusätzlich entstehenden ideologischen Problemen (Vorurteile, Fremdenhass etc.), die das System weiter destabilisieren, fange ich garnicht erst an.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Februar 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Das gute alte Märchen von den armen Piraten die von den bösen Fangflotten gezwungen wurden kriminell zu werden. Wenn man sich mit diesem Opfermythos mal genauer beschäftigt kommt heraus das es in z.B. Somalia keine Tradition des Fischfangs gibt, die haben vorher nicht sonderlich viel gefischt und auch danch nicht. Was die Piraterie jedoch zum blühen gebracht hat war der Bürgerkrieg mit der anschließenden Gesetzlosigkeit. Diejenigen welche hinter der Piraterie stcken haben eher etwas mit Managern als mit irgendwelchen armen Fischern gemeinsam, die schwimmen im Geld.



Natürlich. Die Drahtzieher waren auch vorher schon keine armen Leute und nutzen natürlich jede Gelegenheit. Nicht um ihr Ueberleben zu sichern, sondern um Geld zu scheffeln und/oder ihre Machtposition zu sichern. Korrupte Regierungen und allgemein instabile Lage helfen dabei.

Das ist bei den meisten kriminellen Vereinigungen oder Terrororganisationen der Fall. Die sind ja nicht blöd. Schön bedeckt halten und die Deppen als Kanonenfutter benutzen.
Siehe IS. Da glaubt doch wohl niemand, daß die hier bei uns von irgendwelchen Bauernfängern "bekehrten" Dschihadisten von der IS-Führung als echte Kämpfer angesehen werden?
Nach ner Schnellausbildung im Ausbildungslager?
Aber es reicht. Um Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten, um Unruhe zu stiften (selbst bei uns, weit weg) und wenn sie halt gleich draufgehen, ist das auch egal. Dann kann man den Nachfolgern noch was von glorreichen Märtyrern erzählen.


Von der Führung habe ich bei den Piraten aber auch nicht gesprochen, sondern von denjenigen, die sich und ihre Familie gerade so selbst ernähren konnten (und da sind wir nämlich doch bei dem kleinen Fischer mit einem Boot) und dann mangels alternativer Jobs halt die ideale Zielgruppe zur Nachwuchsgewinnung sind.

Da spielen die Fanggebiete und die Ueberfischung in manchen Regionen IMHO durchaus eine Rolle.

Ebenso wie für irgendwelche Hassprediger, Islamisten, Sekten oder Schlepperbanden.
Denen spielt dann die oft mangelhafte oder nicht vorhandene Bildung prima in die Hände.

"Der böse Westen/die bösen Ungläubigen sind schuld an unserem Elend", "Bezahlt 10.000 Dollar und ich bringe Euch ins Paradies" (illegal nach Europa, die Familie bürgt für euch, aber da bekommt ihr so schnell so viel Geld, daß das Peanuts sind und ihr alle bald vereint seid), usw




Pu244 schrieb:


> PS:
> der Victoriasee ist allles andere als unbrauchbar, die Sache war sogar ein voller Erfolg. Wirtschaftlich geht es den Leuten dort sogar verhältnismäßig gut da sie einen Fisch haben den sie für verhältnismäßig viel Geld verkaufen können. Das dort nurnoch dieser eine Fisch lebt der alle anderen Arten ausgerottet hat steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Der Victoriasee hatte früher eine der saubersten Gewässer der Erde. Die Keimdichte war wesentlich niedriger, als die der deutschen Trinkwasserverordnung.
Und nun? Nicht mehr lange, dann kippt der ganze See. 

Außerdem, wer verkauft die dort gefangenen Fische? Die Einheimischen? 
Ebenso wie die seltenen Erden, die Diamanten, das Gas und Erdöl in Afrika?
Oder werden nicht doch allzu oft die Leute über den Tisch gezogen (da sind wir wieder bei der Bildung) und können unter größtenteils zweifelhaften Bedingungen für ausländische Konzerne produzieren?


----------



## Kilon (26. Januar 2017)

Krasse Grafik, die "i7-4970K" ist teurer als beim Release, nach 2 Jahren!! 

Kein Wunder, ich hatte sooo ein Schwein, die Zusammenstellung mag vielen hier nicht so optimal erscheinen, aber bei mir kam bei der AMD CPU und der GTX 700er Serie noch kein Preisanstieg so richtig durch, sogar das erste mal, dass ich ne Windows gekauft habe, äh ich meine OEM Windows (8.1 - 64 Bit) dazu  

Habe das schon bei Diablo 3 im Allgemeinen Chat gefragt, die "Hardcore"-Gamer jüngeren Alters die arbeitslos und PC-Süchtig sind oder eher "Gamer" (eig. nicht sehr viel Unterschied, zur "Sucht", wer nur mal bissl "daddelt" kauft keine 1000€ Komplettsysteme... oder jetzt 1100€ bei gleicher Leistung wie vor 24 Monaten!!

Böse Zeiten kommen auf uns zu, entgegen des Artikels, dass es "Lichtblicke" gibt (konnte man auch an Rohstoffpreisen oder so sehen, dass es da keinen Lichtblick gab im Februar 2015....), aber jetzt durch Trump gibt es einen, zu allen wichtigen Währungen verliert der Dollar leicht an Wert nach jedem Haufen Blödsinn den Trump umsetzen will, wie jetzt die Strafzölle, Enreiseverbot generell für Menschen aus 7 Ländern (4-5 davon dürften klar sein, 2-3 fraglich aber hab schon ne Idee), dann Unternehmen die "Outsourcen" will er mit Extra-Steuer belegen wo selbst die Republikaner dagegen sind... das einzig vernünftige ist, dass er 1 Billion US-$ für die marode US-Infrastruktur ausgeben will, da sind die Republikaner wiederum dagegen... die wollen die "Tax Cuts", was jedoch bei einem so verschuldetem Land und dieser Situation (für uns sind die importierten Elektronikteile teuer, aber dafür sind Güter aus dem €uro-Raum in den USA plötzlich sehr günstig, und es gibt ja nicht nur die USA wo der schwache €uro diesen Effekt hat, im großen Stil: Airbus... Airbus kann locker 20 Millionen US-$ Rabatt gewähren selbst für die kleineren Modelle und kriegt am Ende wohl trotzdem noch mehr US-$ raus als im Herbst 2014.... 

Handelskrieg... wenn wir nicht aufpassen beginnt es in der Ukraine "heiß" zu werden, ich bin froh weil ich Glück hatte mit den Preisen, und werde sicher keinen neuen PC kaufen, evtl. kaufe ich mir noch 8GB RAM und eine neue Graka dazu, weil die meisten Komplettsysteme die angeboten werden sind wie meiner nur mit GTX 1060, ich habe sogar noch eine Kingston SSD dazu gekriegt, die ist oft nicht mal dabei bei ~700€ Angeboten, 120 GB ist zwar ein Witz aber Diablo 3 (Online-Spiel mein einziges) und Windows laufen dort, weil ich habe gelesen die gehen kaputt die Cluster nach ich glaube ab 4.000 Schreibvorgängen und Windows sowie Diablo 3 liest ja mehr (Lesen ist kein Problem, die Speed ist schon "Wahnsinn" laut Win10-Taskmanager, während die normale 1 TB HDD im Mittel bei vlt. jeweils 1MB lesen/schreiben ist, sinds bei der SSD zwischen 5 und 10MB/s für einen einzigen Prozess, wieviel insgesamt müsste ich mal im Ressourcenmonitor schauen, aber der "Vergleich" reicht mir eigentlich schon, 

Defragementieren schädigt SSD eher, Nutzen ist absolut augeschlossen... wenn das "Lebensdauer"-Problem geklärt ist, dann ist SSD die Zukunft, wie ein USB-Stick (selbe Technologie wenn ichs richtig checke?!) und praktisch geräuschlos wie ein Elektro-Auto und ungeheure Geschwindigkeit eben. Wobei ich sagen muss, diese Ver...sche mit GB/TB, früher noch MB, die 1000-Sache... (eine 1 TB Festplatte hat 1 Billion Bytes, dass wie wir alle wissen, schon 1 KB aus 1.024 Bytes besteht, regt mich schon seit bald 20 Jahren auf, bei der SSD sind es trotz "120 GB" im Namen nur 119,xx Milliarden Bytes (da ist nix "kaputt" gegangen, das war schon so beim ersten Booten nach der Installation direkt, habs sogar noch mit Parititionmagic oder so überprüft ob irgendwo was abgezweigt wird vom System (8.1 damals noch, jetzt wie gesagt 10), aber scheint nicht so... also bleibt die Frage: Trifft es jetzt auch Konsolen?! Ich weiß die Konsolen sind von der Leistung in Daten (MHz, Speicherplatz, RAM-"Sorten", 

Bit bei GPU, Taktrate der GPU und des GPU-Speichers, selbst die olle ASUS OC 760 hat 6.008 MHz GPU-Speichertaktrate, auch hier wie der Name sagt sind es 4 x 1.502, wenn man das auf 4 x 1.552 erhöht ist das kaum eine echte große Erhöhung, aber zusammen halt 200 MHz mehr, bei all dem sind PC's absolut überlegen, aber die Programmierung, fehlendes "Betriebssystem" (jedenfalls bis PS3/X-360, X-One oder PS4 habe ich nie gespielt), achja und RAM-Speed bei komischen Ram-"Arten" wiegesagt (GDDR5 bei mir z.b. oder DDR3 bei dem 2010er PC der bei Muttern steht), die haben irgendwelche ganz anderen RAM, mit anderen Buchstaben, und viel weniger..... werden die auch so teuer jetzt oder bleiben?! Bald dürfte ja (bis Weihnachten spätestens) sicher ein Nachfolger kommen, der müsste ja außerhalb des Dollar-Raums, zumindest bei Microsoft's X-Box auch ordentlich teuer sein?! Mal sehen ob die Verkaufszahlen wirklich so sinken beim PC-Kram, und ob die Studios "nachziehen" und auch Modis einbauen die sehr moderate Anforderungen erlauben, aber eben auch High-End-Unterstützen, weil nur Mittel- und Oberklasse dürfte für die Verkaufszahlen eines Games sehr schlecht sein wenn es relativ wenig neue PC's gibt..... scheiß Krise, Kurse, jetzt der evtl. noch kommende Ölpreis-Anstieg, PC-Teile sind leicht, aber das trifft uns dann bei "schweren" Artikeln eher, oder welchen die viel petrochemische Stoffe enthalten (fast alles enthält "iwie" Erdöl direkt oder indirekt...)

ich habe sone spezielle ASUS OC-760er mit 2x Lüftern und 1.072 statt 980 MHz GPU-Takt, wobei sie auch mit 1.200 MHz läuft, aber die Lüfter sind dann sehr laut bei über 60%..... die AMD-CPU kann man hier und da je logistischer Einheit/"Core" den Turbo noch um 0,2 bis 0,3 GHz weiter erhöhen, ich mache das ungern, weil die Volt sind bei dem Mainboard teilweise auch abweichend bzw. die FX-8320E (ka wofür das E gut ist, alles scheint identisch..), aber da habe ich andere Volt-Zahlen... und ich erhöhe ungern die Volt manuell, also gehts auch so, muss so.....

Wer nicht arbeitet und den PC nur auf der Prioritäten-Liste auf Rang 3 oder niedriger hat, der wird wohl wenig einkaufen = AMD, Intel, Nvidia und Zulieferer für RAM, HDD/SSD, Netzteile und Gehäuse, DVD/Blu-Ray Laufwerke/Brenner?! die müssten das richtig zu spüren kriegen, da habe ich 200 MBit Internetleitung aber naja, nix mit neuem PC, Resident Evil 7 hat reagiert mit niedrigen Mindestanforderungen... sonst wären wohl 20-25% der Käufer potentiellen Käufer weg gefallen..... und je länger es andauert, desto schlimmer wird es, oder die Konzerne geben nach, aber ich weiß nicht wieviel sie WIRKLICH verdienen an Teilen der "Mittel-Gamer-Klasse"......  Indien hat 83% seiner Banknoten (nach Wert) letztes Jahr bekanntlich fast entwertet, es gab da extremste Einschränkungen, die Scheine waren erst mal wertlos und man konnte nur 2 bzw. 4 Stück (Die 500 und 1000er wurden für "ungültig" erklärt über Nacht), und man durfte eben pro Tag iwie in der Bank nur 2000 einzahlen (nicht viel für uns), damit sollte Geldwäsche angeblich mitunter erschwert werden usw.... es hat bereits Zehn- oder Hunderttausende Arbeitsplätze gekostet..... weil die Verkaufszahlen für motorisierte 2-Räder sind auf dem Land um 40% im Vergleich zum Vorjahresdezember, und im städtischen Bereich sogar um 50 bis 60% gefallen! Die meisten Werke, für 2 und 4-Räder-Fahrzeuge haben sofort darauf hin mind. 25% der Produktionskapazität gestoppt... und alle nicht vertraglich angestellten Personen entlassen oder in unbezahlten "Urlaub" geschickt falls sich die Lage bessert, hat sie aber wohl nicht, der gestiegene Ölpreis hilft da auch nicht unbedingt weiter... weil Indien hat die Subventionen für Benzin gekürzt oder gar gestrichen weil die letzten 2 Jahre hatten wir sehr günstiges Öl im Schnitt... toller Jahresanfang..... ich bin sehr sehr gespannt auf endgültige, nicht geschätzte, Umsätze der "Großen 2" und von Nvidia was ja im Grafiksegment auch eine der "Großen 2" ist, ich glaube Intel nutzt AMD-Onboard GPU?! Die bei der i3- und i5-xxx Serie damals hatten jedenfalls Namen wie HD 4300 oder HD 4800 als Beispiel, sogar ich habe hier so eine Karte drauf auf der AMD CPU..... was ja auch SInn macht, aber Intel hat keine eigenen Grakas oder?!! *grübel*

Zu Indien nur: Der Gedanke, dass z.b. Morgen früh 5€ und 10€-Scheine nicht mehr akzeptiert werden wäre erschreckend, und dass man 20€ pro Tag in speziellen Banken/Landesbanken umtauschen kann in größere Scheine, aber dabei der Name notiert wird usw... also wer (leider hier mehr Erfahrung als gewollt aus meiner Zeit vor dem staatlichen Drogenprogramm wie es so schön genannt wird in Trainspotting, also wer dann sehr große Mengen an zerknüllten 5, 10 und 20€ Scheinen hat.... der hat ein kleines Problem. Die Familien der Libanesen usw. sind groß, aber sooooo groß nun auch nicht um Tausende Scheine einzutauschen  Außerdem trifft es den normalen Menschen der noch auf Scheine statt Plastik/EC steht viel stärker als "jene"..... die "schreiben" sowas notfalls ab und machen weiter.....


----------



## Merc2211 (27. Januar 2017)

Ich habe einen i7 skylake k hatte vorherer den non-k gehabt ihn aber wieder zurück gesendet, aufgrund des 7700 Release gönnte man meinen das diese billiger wurde, pustekuchen altpreis bei Kauf (non-k): 285€ neuerpreis : 319€ was stimmt da nicht?!


----------

